# Guide: Stripping W7 install disc for benching.



## PizzaMan

This guide is to show you how to create your own stripped Windows. No pirating!

Get the latest version of RT7Lite here.

We will not be going over every service and process.
If you would like a list of services and what they do, check out Black Viper's guide.

WAIK for Windows 7 (Only needed if using Vista)

DOT NET Framework 3.5 (Only needed if using Vista)

A Virtual machine: VirtualBox (doesn't have to be VirtualBox) optional

RT7Lite Welcome screen: Click 'browse' and select either 'ISO' or 'OS Path'.
Use OS path if you want to open existing folder.









Next you'll need to browse to your ISO file and browse to the folder you want the ISO to be extracted to.
Note: It can be the disc or just an ISO file.








Once you have selected each, RT7Lite will start extracting the ISO. This will take a few mins.

Choose your flavor of W7.
We will be stripping from Home Premium as it's the lowest version with complete Aero.










Once loaded the Home screen will be displaying your OS information. Select 'Task'.

You'll notice here there are some preset configs. You can play with them if you like, but I wasn't fond of them.
They were either not lite enough or missing Aero, which I wanted left working.

This guide is to walk you through to a quick W7 build so we are only going to be checking 'Components', 'Un-Attended', and 'ISO Bootable'.










Select 'Features Removal'.
Here is where we will be stripping the bulk of the system and services.









In the right column uncheck: Games, Internet Explorer, Media Features,
Print and Document Services, Remote Deferential Compression, Tablet PC Components, and Windows Sidebar & Gadget.









On the left side open the drop down boxes and remove these services and components.

*Pizza's v3.5 Features Removal*: Click to view!


Spoiler: Click here















Don't click apply yet!

Click Un-Attended on the far left.
It's time to set your Un-Attended disc for a quick install.
Enter product key or check Skip product key. Check skip auto activation.
Enter name, computer name and skip user creation.









Select Regional Tab:
Specify your time zone.









Click apply!!








Then click 'Build current image only' and click 'Commit'

This will take up to an hour. The more cores and memory you have the faster it'll build your disc.

Once the build is complete, click 'ISO-Bootable' on the left if you are not prompted first to build an ISO.









In the drop down box select 'Create image' and then click the 'Make ISO' button. Choose file path and disc name.

Once you have an ISO you can either click the drop down box again and select 'Burn image' or you can use your favorite image burning utility.

This is what you get. PF drops down to ~220MB.









If you want to test the new features I recommend using a virtual machine to test out your OS.

NOTE: If you are planning on using integrated Intel graphics, it is suggested that you leave the default Intel installed in your ISO, as it appears the downloadable drivers from Intel are not a complete package and merely an upgrade to the existing default driver built into the original Windows ISO.


----------



## el gappo




----------



## Markisa

Looking good.


----------



## SimpleTech

+imaginary REP for finding that program.

Been wondering if other developers would make something similar to nLite/vLite.


----------



## Peroxide

Is it possible to add programs to install along with Windows such as say 3DMark06 or an antivirus if using this for prebuilt computers?


----------



## G3RG

How much of a gain will that net I wonder...


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SimpleTech* 
+imaginary REP for finding that program.

Been wondering if other developers would make something similar to nLite/vLite.

I spent days playing with programs. RT7lite was my third find. I was about to give up.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Peroxide* 
Is it possible to add programs to install along with Windows such as say 3DMark06 or an antivirus if using this for prebuilt computers?

They're are a lot of options. I think you can, but I spent all my time trying to strip is clean and still function

Quote:


Originally Posted by *G3RG* 
How much of a gain will that net I wonder...

I could bench vs my bloated OS I guess. For the time being it's time for me to move to other project. I've spent almost a month on this one. I do plan to revise and trim some more services off of this.


----------



## Peroxide

I figured there would be, but asking first saves me a download, thanks though!

Was actually just wishing I didn't have to enter all that information when installing Windows on other builds (especially with only one monitor)


----------



## PDXMark

Awesome. Thanks Pizzaman!

+


----------



## K10

Good guide









I've been using this program since it came out and I looove the already integrated BlackViper settings so I don't need to go through EVERY service. It's wonderful









+rep(if I could)


----------



## dennisjai

Pizzaman, besides benching, can this OS still be used to game/browse/watch media etc? Just curious as I would like to strip mine down to yours when I grab a SSD, TIA.


----------



## purpleannex

This is good, and i shall be playing with the program soon!

But i've got most of those feature turned off in windows anyway, through the Programs and features section of control panel.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennisjai* 
Pizzaman, besides benching, can this OS still be used to game/browse/watch media etc? Just curious as I would like to strip mine down to yours

Thinking the same thing.

Not that I need to with the size of my SSD and my 6gb ram, but ever since I started using Linux a few months ago I really like having minimal things installed.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennisjai* 
Pizzaman, besides benching, can this OS still be used to game/browse/watch media etc? Just curious as I would like to strip mine down to yours when I grab a SSD, TIA.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Thinking the same thing.

Not that I need to with the size of my SSD and my 6gb ram, but ever since I started using Linux a few months ago I really like having minimal things installed.

Yes you can.

If you guys want, I can make a thread on what things to remove/keep for everyday usage. I also have a few links for integrating Windows updates since the OP didn't specify that.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SimpleTech* 
Yes you can.

If you guys want, I can make a thread on what things to remove/keep for everyday usage. I also have a few links for integrating Windows updates since the OP didn't specify that.

Would be great!

Basically want to do a fresh install, I assume I have to make my windows 7 CD into a backed up ISO.

I'll wait for your thread, don't want to bother the benchers thread.








This might help my folding, thats why I am also interested also hate bloated OS since I have used linux.


----------



## dennisjai

Sounds good to me SimpleTech...


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
Good guide









I've been using this program since it came out and I looove the already integrated BlackViper settings so I don't need to go through EVERY service. It's wonderful









+rep(if I could)

The BlackViper settings removed Aero, which I wanted to leave in.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennisjai* 
Pizzaman, besides benching, can this OS still be used to game/browse/watch media etc? Just curious as I would like to strip mine down to yours when I grab a SSD, TIA.

You'll want to keep the networking stuff. This guide completely removes most the networking stuff.


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
The BlackViper settings removed Aero, which I wanted to leave in.

Question - The "Services" section in the "Remove Features" gets rid of the service altogether as opposed to just disabling it, right?


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
Question - The "Services" section in the "Remove Features" gets rid of the service altogether as opposed to just disabling it, right?

Yes


----------



## SmasherBasher

Hey guys. Question. Will games and such still work? I primarily use my PC for gaming, surfing OCN and listening to music. I don't need all the other crap. With the stripped down version, will the core things I use work?


----------



## Gnomepatrol

What is the benefit to doing this. With the amount of processing power and memory that we have now?


----------



## SmasherBasher

My guess is to better utilize the processing / memory power for the benchmark, not to be tied up in useless Windows services


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher* 
Hey guys. Question. Will games and such still work? I primarily use my PC for gaming, surfing OCN and listening to music. I don't need all the other crap. With the stripped down version, will the core things I use work?

I wouldn't get rid of the services section and I'd be cautious with some things on the features removal. If you go to the "Tweaks" section you can just use Black Viper(preferably "Tweaked") setting on your services.


----------



## DiNet

Why not just disable/uninstall those features after?


----------



## MrLinky

A benchmarker's dream, thank you pizzaman!

Question though: on your "Pizza's v3.5 Features Removal" list, are you checking things to be removed or checking things to keep?


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrLinky* 
A benchmarker's dream, thank you pizzaman!

Question though: on your "Pizza's v3.5 Features Removal" list, are you checking things to be removed or checking things to keep?

For his it's things to be removed. If you look at the program itself, the right side of the "Feature Removal" has checkmarks indicate things you keep while on the left, checkmarks indicate things you get rid of.


----------



## MrLinky

Thanks K10. Yeah I didn't want to wait for pizza's response so I found out by trial and error







.

I was able to shrink my Ultimate iso from 3.15MB to 1.38MB







.


----------



## Aznboy1993

Thanks









+rep...whoops, forgot, can't rep admins


----------



## PizzaMan

Smasher, leave the networking stuff in and you should be good









I'm going to update this down the road. This version could use some more work, but I'm going to work on a Server 08 first.


----------



## mllrkllr88

A BIG +1 for this great setup guide, thanks!!


----------



## Dreamlane

Anyone got any comparison benches yet of this vs standard installs?


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dreamlane* 
Anyone got any comparison benches yet of this vs standard installs?


No, but I'm going to have to reformat my primary W7 here soon and I will if I can remember.


----------



## Sil3ntSnip3a

Pizza,

Could you give us a link or a rundown as to the best way of upgrading the patches for overclocking. When overclocking you still want to update the SP right? Just making sure you stripe it down.


----------



## PizzaMan

I don't ever add any updates or let the SP update. RTlite has a intergration selection where you can add updates, drivers and hotfixes.


----------



## Sil3ntSnip3a

So as far as Benching performance scaling goes. A SP update won't improve performance you are saying?


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sil3ntSnip3a* 
So as far as Benching performance scaling goes. A SP update won't improve performance you are saying?

I'm not saying that. I've not compared the difference. I really don't know.


----------



## Sil3ntSnip3a

Oh sorry for the misunderstanding.

I will test these for you tonight if I have the time. I have school tomorrow morning. But I just did a test of memory usage on a default image and a stripped image. I can verify that the memory usage on a default image is ~340mb. On a stripped image it was ~214-220mb. That is a huge difference! I have hit some people up who are very educated on OS tweaking (Bill - BenchZowner) to manage my processes and services running to get the last little bit out of each individual benchmark. I will post my findings and passed on education to you guys!

Thanks for the begging start Pizza!


----------



## Korruptive

Hey, can anyone help me create a fully stripped out version of windows 7 that is bootable.
Ready for every day use, email, games, web surfing basically.
I pretty much want it to be a "shell" that is secure enough but without any of the crap.
I would try this myself but I don't want to remove something important.


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Just load up DOS









JK, but good guide, Ill bookmark this.


----------



## Sil3ntSnip3a

When integrating an application in RT7 lite. Does it automatically install? What I am looking to do is make some benchmarking OS images that already have the apps/benchmarks and drivers installed. Along with all of the stripped services...


----------



## CULLEN

Boy genius!

+ (in my mind) rep.


----------



## Sil3ntSnip3a

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sil3ntSnip3a* 
When integrating an application in RT7 lite. Does it automatically install? What I am looking to do is make some benchmarking OS images that already have the apps/benchmarks and drivers installed. Along with all of the stripped services...

anyone? I would need to know this before I perform the iso image.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sil3ntSnip3a* 
anyone? I would need to know this before I perform the iso image.

Haven't tried it. Make an ISO and install it in a VM before burning it to a disc.


----------



## Asmola

PizzaMan, is it OK with you if i translate this guide to finnish language and publish this on finnish overclocking-site?


----------



## princeofkolkata

@pizzaman...if i leave the networking stuff on the iso..will it affect my super pi timings?


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *princeofkolkata*


@pizzaman...if i leave the networking stuff on the iso..will it affect my super pi timings?


I would have to guess it would slightly. Hard to say how much though.


----------



## princeofkolkata

guess i have test and tell


----------



## Rokabud

Great guide! I just finished building my new rig and haven't yet installed an OS.

Would stripping Windows like this benefit gaming, or just benchmarking? And, if I follow this guide, would there be any benefit to tweaking the OS after installation like this guide goes over?

Thanks


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rokabud*


Great guide! I just finished building my new rig and haven't yet installed an OS.

Would stripping Windows like this benefit gaming, or just benchmarking? And, if I follow this guide, would there be any benefit to tweaking the OS after installation like this guide goes over?

Thanks


This guide is pretty much just for benching and not really good for 24/7 use.

If you strip it you will not have to much else to tweak, but there will be a little bit you can do to it.


----------



## NoGuru

Think I may try and tweak my main OS to have some pre-installed programs on it.


----------



## doc2142

Are there any benchmark to show how much this helps? or anyone know how much?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doc2142;14642797*
> Are there any benchmark to show how much this helps? or anyone know how much?


Depends on the benchmark itself. If you are running say Wprime and get a time of 10.000 secounds and striping an OS and using the right OS at the same clocks might get you to 7.500. (Not actual, just a guess)


----------



## doc2142

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;14642830*
> Depends on the benchmark itself. If you are running say Wprime and get a time of 10.000 secounds and striping an OS and using the right OS at the same clocks might get you to 7.500. (Not actual, just a guess)


More like 3dmark11 benchmark, is there any improvements on that?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doc2142;14642840*
> More like 3dmark11 benchmark, is there any improvements on that?


Maybe just a little but this is more for 2D. I find that stripping an OS and running 3D will barely improve score if at all. All you can do is try.


----------



## PizzaMan

Update to the OP. Thanks goes to Track for diligently working to find the issue.
Quote:


> NOTE: If you are planning on using integrated Intel graphics, it is suggested that you leave the default Intel installed in your ISO, as it appears the downloadable drivers from Intel are not a complete package and merely an upgrade to the existing default driver built into the original Windows ISO.


----------



## NoGuru

For those of you not interested in benchmarking, this is a great way to speed up or lighten the OS for laptops.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;15461377*
> For those of you not interested in benchmarking, this is a great way to speed up or lighten the OS for laptops.


Those looking for make a daily OS from this need to take great care in what they remove. You'll want things like networking!


----------



## roadlesstraveled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PizzaMan;15461893*
> Those looking for make a daily OS from this need to take great care in what they remove. You'll want things like networking!


I used several different guides to lighten up the Win7 install for my 64GB SSD. Let me save you guys some time...it's not worth it. In the end I was able to get a successful install BUT I was always running into problems. After doing a clean install of windows and then performing all of the SSD tweaks (I used ~5 different guides) my installation size actually decreased a ton. Right now I'm only using 16.1GB and that's with over 20 programs installed.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roadlesstraveled;15461979*
> I used several different guides to lighten up the Win7 install for my 64GB SSD. Let me save you guys some time...it's not worth it. In the end I was able to get a successful install BUT I was always running into problems. After doing a clean install of windows and then performing all of the SSD tweaks (I used ~5 different guides) my installation size actually decreased a ton. Right now I'm only using 16.1GB and that's with over 20 programs installed.


If you strip an OS install image and you increase your installation size, you're doing it wrong...


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roadlesstraveled;15461979*
> I used several different guides to lighten up the Win7 install for my 64GB SSD. Let me save you guys some time...it's not worth it. In the end I was able to get a successful install BUT I was always running into problems. After doing a clean install of windows and then performing all of the SSD tweaks (I used ~5 different guides) my installation size actually decreased a ton. Right now I'm only using 16.1GB and that's with over 20 programs installed.


It is worth it, you just need to know what you are removing.


----------



## roadlesstraveled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PizzaMan;15463156*
> If you strip an OS install image and you increase your installation size, you're doing it wrong...


I never said stripping the OS install increased the installation size...

What I was saying is that using a fresh OS install and applying the SSD tweaks made the install size plenty small.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roadlesstraveled;15466549*
> I never said stripping the OS install increased the installation size...
> 
> What I was saying is that using a fresh OS install and applying the SSD tweaks made the install size plenty small.


This isn't a SSD tweaking guide....

I did link BlackViper's guide for those who are looking to make a 'safer' stripped OS for daily use. There you can look up services and what they do and make your own educated decision as to what services you would like to remove or keep.


----------



## Nnimrod

So I could just do this, install all the benches I need to have, along with CPUz, GPUz, RealTemp, and other OC essentials, and I'd be set?

Also, is there a better OS for benching? I heard XP was really good, but I think I heard that back before 7 was released.

And why did you want to keep aero?

Thanks for the guide







+r... nvm


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nnimrod;15527507*
> So I could just do this, install all the benches I need to have, along with CPUz, GPUz, RealTemp, and other OC essentials, and I'd be set?
> 
> Also, is there a better OS for benching? I heard XP was really good, but I think I heard that back before 7 was released.
> 
> And why did you want to keep aero?
> 
> Thanks for the guide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +r... nvm


Depends which benchmark you want to run tbh.

Need aero for certain things like pcmark, and it looks nice.


----------



## PizzaMan

Sometimes stripping the default theme causes extra work on the OS, as it always sends the command for the default theme first and then another command for classic or whatever, if the default isn't available.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PizzaMan;15530018*
> Sometimes stripping the default theme causes extra work on the OS, as it always sends the command for the default theme first and then another command for classic or whatever, if the default isn't available.


Is that why everyone uses the olive theme in XP?


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat;15531584*
> Is that why everyone uses the olive theme in XP?


I'm not sure that olive is considered 'default', but it does seem to like SuperPi. The XP and W7 stripped discs I tried without themes where slower in most benchies. Even if you like benching with classic, I've found it's good to leave themes install and just disable them later.

Leaving a functioning areo was the most difficult part of making this guide. It wasn't has simple as leaving themes installed.


----------



## Nnimrod

At the first step, when you select Browse>Select a .ISO file, what am I looking for here? It says I'm looking for windows 7 setup files, but I have no idea where to find those. I blundered around for 30 minutes before giving up and posting...


----------



## PizzaMan

You need to save your Windows image as an ISO on your hard drive. Then select the ISO.


----------



## YouWin

is there an image missing in your guide?


----------



## cimi

i just calculated that on language packs alone i save about 1.897 gb..Can somebody recommend what else i can delete that can save me lots of space and i wont need it when using w7 24/7..


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cimi*
> 
> i just calculated that on language packs alone i save about 1.897 gb..Can somebody recommend what else i can delete that can save me lots of space and i wont need it when using w7 24/7..


Whatever you don't use


----------



## PizzaMan

Black Viper's link in the OP is a good place to start.


----------



## NoGuru

Love the Avatar Will


----------



## Cyanide89

This is amazing!

Luckily I have amazing hardware... whole process took 10 minutes.


----------



## Kaeth

Is it worth it to add programs to the install option of this? (IE: CCleaner, or LibreOffice, or drivers?) I've always done those manually, and still feel that is probably the best option.


----------



## Cyanide89

I would suggest doing the tweaks mentioned for post installation... It doesn't benefit you much unless benchmarking. It can cause instabilities.


----------



## homestyle

So what kind of performance boost will this provide?


----------



## bryonhowley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gnomepatrol*
> 
> What is the benefit to doing this. With the amount of processing power and memory that we have now?


Absolutely *none* you will see no benefit in performance memory or gaming. Short of setting it up for an unattended install there will be no other reason to even do it. It is a great guild but the need to shut down services has been debunked for quite some time as it just does not add any performance or less memory usage. Moreover Microsoft put the services into Windows for a reason.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bryonhowley*
> 
> Absolutely *none* you will see no benefit in performance memory or gaming. Short of setting it up for an unattended install there will be no other reason to even do it. It is a great guild but the need to shut down services has been debunked for quite some time as it just does not add any performance or less memory usage. Moreover Microsoft put the services into Windows for a reason.


May not see a difference gaming, but you're in the benchmarking section, where these things do make a difference. Superpi & 3dmark aren't the same as games.


----------



## Artikbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> May not see a difference gaming, but you're in the benchmarking section, where these things do make a difference. Superpi & 3dmark aren't the same as games.


Well said. Let the ignorants learn their place ¬.¬

on my AGP benchie with a FX6200 a stock XP SP2 vs a stripped-down-to-250MB XP made a difference from 13.5k to 14.2k

More than enough to justify stripping the installation.


----------



## mr one

ok at end of your guide we must select build current image only, and as i can see i cant check this thing because its grey







maybe i done something wrong even using your guide?


----------



## Kaeth

I'm trying to adapt this a little bit for Home Computing use:

The big problems I had using this guide:

Windows Firewall Functionality Stripped: I kept Windows Firewall checked, but it still didn't work on install. Is it because I also need Windows Defender, among other things?

Network: I haven't had a chance, but doesn't eliminating the Network and Homegroup sections eliminate the ability to join networks? (IE: HTPCs, Home Servers) I also think I should keep DHCP as well as some of the IP services.

Printers and Faxes: Removing this section shouldn't affect my ability to connect to a Hardwired Printer, correct? This is just random stuff.

The big thing for me was the loss of W7 Firewall - I have yet to find a 3rd Party firewall that isn't intrusive on the User Experience and Trustworthy. (Zone Alarm 4 years ago was the last reliable Firewall I had. Comodo just butchered my computer with notifications every three seconds)


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joavery*
> 
> I'm trying to adapt this a little bit for Home Computing use:
> The big problems I had using this guide:
> Windows Firewall Functionality Stripped: I kept Windows Firewall checked, but it still didn't work on install. Is it because I also need Windows Defender, among other things?
> Network: I haven't had a chance, but doesn't eliminating the Network and Homegroup sections eliminate the ability to join networks? (IE: HTPCs, Home Servers) I also think I should keep DHCP as well as some of the IP services.
> Printers and Faxes: Removing this section shouldn't affect my ability to connect to a Hardwired Printer, correct? This is just random stuff.
> The big thing for me was the loss of W7 Firewall - I have yet to find a 3rd Party firewall that isn't intrusive on the User Experience and Trustworthy. (Zone Alarm 4 years ago was the last reliable Firewall I had. Comodo just butchered my computer with notifications every three seconds)


as internet stripping, yeah you gonna sit there without net if you check this one, hmmm about firewall i didnt tried to keep it, and such thing as printer... yeap if you choose this option then bye bye printer too


----------



## Kaeth

*Nod* So this guide really is solely for Benching, not for home computing use.

Anyone know of any Stripping guide like this that is for Home Use? I might just do this and strip out unneeded programs but not touch most of the services.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joavery*
> 
> *Nod* So this guide really is solely for Benching, not for home computing use.
> Anyone know of any Stripping guide like this that is for Home Use? I might just do this and strip out unneeded programs but not touch most of the services.


Well, you are in the Benchmarking section








But you just strip what you know you won't use.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joavery*
> 
> *Nod* So this guide really is solely for Benching, not for home computing use.
> Anyone know of any Stripping guide like this that is for Home Use? I might just do this and strip out unneeded programs but not touch most of the services.


Use the blackviper link and strip services labeled as safe.


----------



## mr one

its kinda easy to strip what you dont need, i even tried to use another program to strip windows xp


----------



## Quantum Reality

Nice!







Now I know how to set up a reproducible benching OS if I ever need to do this on a comprehensive basis.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr one*
> 
> its kinda easy to strip what you dont need, i even tried to use another program to strip windows xp


nLite does a nice job of that


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> nLite does a nice job of that


yeah the same i used







just forgot how that program was called


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Now just create a bootable vhd and it will always be there lol. Awesome thread! I just got done deploying system images for my Win7 cert.


----------



## wint0nic

Nice guide, works very well.


----------



## skyn3t

Hey PizzaMan , i followed your guide till the end nice one, but if i try to install 3DMark 11 its require network connection and Framework 4 so I'm stuck on it, i had try build with my own options in leaving some network options and still getting errors when try to install 3DMark 11, any thoughts to make this work. thanks.


----------



## AlbertMwugabi

Nice guide Pizza, will definitely do this to create a nice bench ISO. But I'm having almost the same question as skyn3t, if I'm about to install any of the HWBot GPU benchmarks, such as 3Dmark06, 3Dmark11, Aquamark and so on. Do i have to change something apart from what you've changed already, like .NET frameworks? And on last question, should i do this on a 32 or 64bit W7?


----------



## shadman

So, can we expect a windows 8 strip guide soon after it comes out?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlbertMwugabi*
> 
> Nice guide Pizza, will definitely do this to create a nice bench ISO. But I'm having almost the same question as skyn3t, if I'm about to install any of the HWBot GPU benchmarks, such as 3Dmark06, 3Dmark11, Aquamark and so on. Do i have to change something apart from what you've changed already, like .NET frameworks? And on last question, should i do this on a 32 or 64bit W7?


I would make sure each bench works as you start stripping stuff. 32 Bit works a bit faster in general for most benchmarks.


----------



## spinejam

Read through this a few months ago and just wanted to give it a bump b/c it's a great thread!


----------



## HuwSharpe

This might be a dead thread now, but just wondering if anyone can recommend tools for preforming similar actions with Windows 8, apart from Winreducer, as that simply does not remove enough.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> This might be a dead thread now, but just wondering if anyone can recommend tools for preforming similar actions with Windows 8, apart from Winreducer, as that simply does not remove enough.


You can just as easy disable services that you know you will not use such as "Fax" or anything you know you won't. I am not sure about a stripping tool though.


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> You can just as easy disable services that you know you will not use such as "Fax" or anything you know you won't. I am not sure about a stripping tool though.


Aye disabling services is easy, im talking about uber stripping, for example my Windows 7 was under a gig, fully functional for what i require, installed in under 4 minutes and took under 5GB once installed. I have my Windows 8 down to 2.4GB, with updates, but want it smaller, shouldn't be much more that 7 really, but most of the tools i used on 7 wont work on 8.

In other news 10,000+ post! wow =)


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> Aye disabling services is easy, im talking about uber stripping, for example my Windows 7 was under a gig, fully functional for what i require, installed in under 4 minutes and took under 5GB once installed. I have my Windows 8 down to 2.4GB, with updates, but want it smaller, shouldn't be much more that 7 really, but most of the tools i used on 7 wont work on 8.
> 
> In other news 10,000+ post! wow =)


Yeah I haven't tried stripping 8 (only used the beta) but this might even work on it. Until them, might have to wait for the right software to strip it.


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> Yeah I haven't tried stripping 8 (only used the beta) but this might even work on it. Until them, might have to wait for the right software to strip it.


No time to wait, back to using DISM, its the proper way to do things anyway. =)


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> No time to wait, back to using DISM, its the proper way to do things anyway. =)


What is this OS going to be used for?


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> What is this OS going to be used for?


Normal everyday OS use, i do the stripping and modification for 2 reasons, i'm from the floppy disc era, where software has to be written with space in mind, the size of modern media has made things like windows bloated, legacy obviously doesn't help. Secondly i don't want half the crap in windows, ease of access stuff, supplied themes, in fact many of the features, but i do want other things like .net 3.5 and every update available slip streamed in, so i can install Windows fast, requiring no updates or repeated rebooting once installed and needing very little space. Besides, i simply enjoy the whole process of learning, tinkering and making something work the way i want it, but appreciate such things are not for everyone.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> Normal everyday OS use, i do the stripping and modification for 2 reasons, i'm from the floppy disc era, where software has to be written with space in mind, the size of modern media has made things like windows bloated, legacy obviously doesn't help. Secondly i don't want half the crap in windows, ease of access stuff, supplied themes, in fact many of the features, but i do want other things like .net 3.5 and every update available slip streamed in, so i can install Windows fast, requiring no updates or repeated rebooting once installed and needing very little space. Besides, i simply enjoy the whole process of learning, tinkering and making something work the way i want it, but appreciate such things are not for everyone.


I can get where you are coming from. I like to do this stuff for fun most of the time, I do a little benchmarking as well so this helps with that. Can I give you access to my DropBox folder and get the OS from you when it's done? My time seems limited anymore and I would love to try a stripped W8.
If so, shoot me a PM with your Email.


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> I can get where you are coming from. I like to do this stuff for fun most of the time, I do a little benchmarking as well so this helps with that. Can I give you access to my DropBox folder and get the OS from you when it's done? My time seems limited anymore and I would love to try a stripped W8.
> If so, shoot me a PM with your Email.


I'm afraid from a legal stand point i wont be able to do this. As you say you are running the beta and my modified version is of the retail version which currently has my key written into the autounatend file. However, i can assist you in modifying the beta or a retail copy to the same point i have mine. If you wish to do this i shall try an put together a quick step-by-step guide for you.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> I'm afraid from a legal stand point i wont be able to do this. As you say you are running the beta and my modified version is of the retail version which currently has my key written into the autounatend file. However, i can assist you in modifying the beta or a retail copy to the same point i have mine. If you wish to do this i shall try an put together a quick step-by-step guide for you.


No, that's okay, I can probably do it, didn't know you put your key into it. Let us know how yours turns out though.


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> No, that's okay, I can probably do it, didn't know you put your key into it. Let us know how yours turns out though.


The key is easy enough to remove but i still don't like the thought of sending said files, from a legal stand point you understand. If and when you come to do it there are somethings you should really know, to save you time as its taken me many many hours to figure out. Some updates can not be slip streamed until other updates have first been applied. So you have to add a load of updates, commit the image then add the others and re-commit. If you wish to know which let me know at the time as there will like be other updates with other issues by that time.


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

I love these tools. I remember back in 2008 I learned about nLite and I thought it was the coolest thang ever,


----------



## remixedMind

i`m using a slim`d version of win7x64 for a long time now and i decided to slim it down even more, im currently testing that build on a vm. i will appreciate any suggestions and feedback, im using rt7lite and WinReducer7 here are the sessions:


Spoiler: Lastsession



[OS Name= Windows 7 ULTIMATE]
[Date= 3/3/2013 12:38:27 PM]
[Microsoft .NET FrameWork= 3.5]
[Version: Release Candidate 1.7.0]
Blackviper=Tweaked
[Update]

[Driver]

[Language]

[Application]

[Components]
Ease of Access Center=True
Character Map=True
Default Computer Program Access=True
Chess=True
FreeCell=True
Hearts=True
Shanghai=True
Minesweeper=True
More Games=True
Internet Games=True
Internet Backgammon=True
Internet Checkers=True
Internet Spades=True
PurblePlace=True
SpiderSolitaire=True
Infrared File Transfer Application=True
Mobility Center=True
Notepad=True
On-Screen Magnifier=True
Paint=True
People Near Me=True
Projector Connectivity=True
Speech Recognition=True
Sticky Notes=True
Welcome Center=True
Windows Contacts=True
FaxServicesClientPackage=True
Windows Repair Disc=True
WindowsGadgetPlatform=True
WindowsSideShow=True
Wordpad=True
Write=True
1394 Driver=True
Creative Technology=True
1394 Desktop Camera=True
M_AFA Technologies=True
M_ATI Technologies=True
M_Aver Media Technologies=True
M_Conexant=True
M_Hauppauge=True
IEEE 1394 DV Camera=True
M_IEEE 1394 Tape Subunit Devices=True
M_Luminate-Angel Devices=True
M_ViXS=True
M_Windows SideShow Driver=True
Modem=True
MO_Agere Systems=True
MO_AIWA=True
MO_Anchor Datacom BV=True
MO_Archtek Telecom=True
MO_ARN=True
MO_Askey and Cardinal=True
MO_ATI Technologies=True
MO_Banksia,Meastro=True
MO_Boca Research=True
MO_Brother=True
MO_BSB Datentechnik=True
MO_Compaq=True
MO_Conexant=True
MO_Creative Labs=True
MO_Creatix Polymedia=True
MO_CPV-Stollmann Datensysteme=True
MO_Digicom=True
MO_Dynalinks and Todos=True
MO_Eiger Labs=True
MO_E-Tech=True
MO_ELSA=True
MO_Fujtisu=True
MO_Gateway 2000=True
MO_GSM Cellular=True
MO_Haeussler DK & NO=True
MO_Hayes Accura=True
MO_Hayes=True
MO_Hot Line Export AB=True
MO_I-O DATA DEVICE=True
MO_Infotel=True
MO_Intertex=True
MO_Ke Kommunikations Elektronic=True
MO_KORTEX=True
MO_LASAT COMMUNICATIONS=True
MO_Lucent=True
MO_Megasoft=True
MO_Megahertz Corporation=True
MO_Metricom=True
MO_Microcom=True
MO_MICRO Research=True
MO_Motorola=True
MO_Modular Technology=True
MO_Multitech Systems=True
MO_NEC=True
MO_Neuhaus Telekommunikation=True
MO_NISSEI=True
MO_Nokia=True
MO_Novalink Technologies=True
MO_NTT Docomo=True
MO_OLITEC=True
MO_OMRON=True
MO_OPTION International=True
MO_Ositech Communications=True
MO_Pace=True
MO_Panasonic=True
MO_Penril Datability Networks=True
MO_Practical Peripherals=True
MO_Psion Dacom=True
MO_Racal-Airtech=True
MO_Rockwell & Cirrus=True
MO_Sierra Semiconductor=True
MO_SONY=True
MO_Sony Ericsson=True
MO_Sony Ericsson and Motorola-Bluetooth Modem=True
MO_Standard Modem Drivers=True
MO_Suntac=True
MO_Supra Corporation=True
MO_TDK Corporation=True
MO_TOSHIBA=True
MO_Texas Instrument=True
MO_TKR=True
MO_TRON B.V. Datacommunicatie=True
MO_U.S. Robotics-France=True
MO_U.S. Robotics-Europe=True
MO_U.S. Robotics-Sportster=True
MO_U.S. Robotics,Telepath,IBM=True
MO_V.DOT=True
MO_Xircom=True
MO_Zoom Telephonics=True
MO_Zypcom=True
MO_ZYXEL=True
Printers=True
P_Brother=True
P_Canon=True
P_Epson=True
P_Fuji Xerox=True
P_Gestetner=True
P_Hewlett-Packard=True
P_Infotec=True
P_KONICA MINOLTA=True
P_Kyocera=True
P_Lanier=True
P_Lexmark International=True
P_Microsoft=True
P_Okidata=True
P_Ricoh=True
P_Samsung=True
P_Savin=True
P_Sharp=True
P_Sony=True
P_TOSHIBA=True
P_Xerox=True
P_XPS Document Writer=True
Scanners=True
S_Brother=True
S_Canon=True
S_Epson=True
S_Hewlett-Packard=True
S_Kyocera Mita=True
S_Lexmark=True
S_Microsoft=True
S_Ricoh=True
S_Samsung=True
S_Xerox Corporation=True
TV Tuners=True
TV_ADS Technologies=True
TV_ASUSTEK Computer=True
TV_Aver Media Technologies=True
TV_Bitland=True
TV_Creatix=True
TV_Compro Technology=True
TV_Hauppauge=True
TV_KNC ONE GMBH=True
TV_KWorld=True
TV_NXP Semiconductors=True
TV_Philips Semi-Conductors=True
TV_Pinnacle Systems=True
TV_Terratec Electronic GmbH=True
TV_VidZ Media=True
D_Bluetooth=True
Diva Client=True
D_Fax=True
Floppy Drive=True
Smart Card Drivers=True
Language Packs=True
ar-SA=True
bg-BG=True
zh-CN=True
zh-TW=True
zh-HK=True
hr-HR=True
cs-CZ=True
da-DK=True
nl-NL=True
et-EE=True
fi-FI=True
fr-FR=True
de-DE=True
el-GR=True
he-IL=True
hu-HU=True
it-IT=True
ja-JP=True
ko-KR=True
lt-LT=True
lv-LV=True
nb-NO=True
pl-PL=True
es-ES=True
pt-BR=True
pt-PT=True
ro-RO=True
ru-RU=True
sr-Latn-CS=True
sk-SK=True
sl-SI=True
sv-SE=True
th-TH=True
tr-TR=True
uk-UA=True
Mobile PC Presentation=True
Sample Music and Videos=True
Sample Pictures=True
Screensavers=True
Sound Recorder=True
OpticalMediaDisc=True
Windows ISO Burn=True
MediaCenter=True
Windows Picture Acquisition Wizard=True
Windows Sounds=True
Windows wallpapers=True
Connect To Network Projector=True
Internet Explorer=True
IIS-WebServerRole=True
Windows Remote Assistance=True
Remote Desktop Connection=True
TCP/IP Applications=True
TelnetClient=True
TelnetServer=True
Windows Mail=True
AxInstSV=True
SensrSvc=True
BDESVC=True
CertPropSvc=True
VaultSvc=True
defragsvc=True
Fax=True
Mcx2Svc=True
CscService=True
WPCSvc=True
Spooler=True
RasAuto=True
RasMan=True
SessionEnv=True
TermService=True
UmRdpService=True
RpcLocator=True
RemoteRegistry=True
RemoteAccess=True
SCardSvr=True
SCPolicySvc=True
SysMain=True
TabletInputService=True
TBS=True
SDRSVC=True
WbioSrvc=True
idsvc=True
WinDefend=True
stisvc=True
ehRecvr=True
ehSched=True
WMPNetworkSvc=True
TapiSrv=True
Adapter Troubleshooter=True
Advanced UAC=True
Disk Quotta=True
Display Color Calibration=True
Eventing Command Line Utility=True
IMAPIv2 Burning Support=True
Location and Mobile PC Sensor=True
Microsoft Custom Dictionary=True
Microsoft Sync Center=True
Natural Language=True
Narrator=True
Recovery=True
SQL Client Configuration Utility=True
Windows System Restore=True
TabletPCOC=True
User Account Control=True
Windows Easy Transfer=True
Windows Font Viewer=True
Windows Help=True
Windows PowerShell=True
Windows SQM Consolidater=True
Xps-Foundation-Xps-Viewer=True
Zip Folder=True

[Features]
Solitaire=False
WindowsMediaPlayer=False
Printing-Foundation-Features=False
Printing-Foundation-InternetPrinting-Client=False
Printing-XPSServices-Features=False

[Control Panel Remove]

[Control Panel Add]

Control panel view=Large icon

[Desktop]
Font Smoothing=Enable
Tool tips=Disable

[Desktop Taskbar]
Start menu power button action=Shut down
Use small icons=Enable

[Explorer Shortcuts]

[Explorer Context]

[Explorer Views]
Show Hidden Files and Folders=Enable
hide Drives with No Media=Disable

[Security]
Anti spyware=Default
UAC=Default
Windows Firewall=Enable

[Services]
Application Layer Gateway Service=Disable
Application Management=Disable
Background Intelligent Transfer Service=Manual
Bluetooth Support Service=Disable
BranchCache=Disable
Diagnostic Policy Service=Disable
Diagnostic Service Host=Disable
Diagnostic System Host=Disable
Distributed Link Tracking Client=Disable
Encrypting File System (EFS)=Disable
Function Discovery Provider Host=Disable
Function Discovery Resource Publication=Disable
Health Key and Certificate Management=Disable
Human Interface Device Access=Disable
Interactive Services Detection=Disable
IP Helper=Disable
Link-Layer Topology Discovery Mapper=Disable
Microsoft iSCSI Initiator Service=Disable
napagen=Disable
Netlogon=Disable
Peer Name Resolution Protocol=Disable
Peer Networking Grouping=Disable
Peer Networking Identity Manager=Disable
PnP-X IP Bus Enumerator=Disable
PNRP Machine Name Publication Service=Disable
Portable Device Enumerator Service=Disable
Problem Reports and Solutions Control Panel Support=Disable
Program Compatibility Assistant Service=Disable
Quality Windows Audio Video Experience=Disable
Security Center=Automatic(Delayed Start)
SNMP Trap=Disable
Software Protection=Automatic(Delayed Start)
WebClient=Disable
Windows CardSpace=Disable
Windows Color System=Disable
Windows Connect Now - Config Registrar=Disable
Windows Error Reporting Service=Disable
Windows Font Cache Service=Manual
Windows Modules Installer=Manual
Windows Remote Management (WS-Management)=Disable
Windows Search=Disable
Windows Update=Automatic(Delayed Start)
WinHTTP Web Proxy Auto-Discovery Service=Disable
WWAN AutoConfig=Disable

[System]
System Prefetcher=Disable
Beep Sound=Disable
Get rid of splash windows mail=Enable
Hibernation=Disable
Low disk space warning=Disable

[Visual Effects]

[Internet Explorer]

[Media Center]

CustomReg=C:\Users\remixedMind\Desktop\tweaks.reg
CustomBat=
[Un-Attended]
Skip product key=True
Skip Auto Activation=True
Accept EULA=True
Setup Language=en-US
Logon count=1
Network location=Other
Protect your computer=Do not Install Selective Updates
Specify=True
Keyboard=United States
Currency and date format=English (United States)
UI Language=en-US
Timezone=(UTC+02:00) Helsinki, Kyiv, Riga, Sofia, Tallinn, Vilnius

[Screen Saver]

Wallpaper position=Fill
[Themes]

Theme frame=Sky
[WallPaper]

[Gadgets]

[Documents]

[Sample Musics]

[Sound]
Windows Balloon=Default=
Windows Battery Critical=Default=
Windows Battery Low=Default=
Windows Critical Stop=Default=
Windows Default=Default=
Windows Ding=Default=
Windows Error=Default=
Windows Exclamation=Default=
Windows Feed Discovered=Default=
Windows Hardware Fail=Default=
Windows Hardware Insert=Default=
Windows Hardware Remove=Default=
Windows Information Bar=Default=
Windows Logoff Sound=Default=
Windows Logon Sound=Default=
Windows Minimize=Default=
Windows Notify=Default=
Windows Recycle=Default=
Windows Restore=Default=
Windows Shutdown=Default=
Windows Startup=Default=

AppInstallationMode=0
DriverForceIntegration=False



for some reason i cant put the booster session under spoiler, heres a link to pastebin.com


----------



## Solonowarion

Was the thread ever created for a everyday use version of this? Also is following Black Vipers guilde the same as doing this? Doing this from an instlation seems like it would be more effective no?


----------



## crashnburn_in

Has something like this come out for Windows 8?


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashnburn_in*
> 
> Has something like this come out for Windows 8?


You can use WinReducer8 and even WinToolkit to a degree. However using DISM produces the best results i have found, though nothing as good as the tools which worked for Windows 7.


----------



## HuwSharpe

WinReducer for 8.1 is finally out: Link


----------



## kronberg

Great TUT many thanks AS I was stuck not knowing to setup

Many thanks


----------



## mllrkllr88

Anyone know where I can get a clean copy of RT7Lite? The official site seems to be down.


----------



## remixedMind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mllrkllr88*
> 
> Anyone know where I can get a clean copy of RT7Lite? The official site seems to be down.


google it, softpedia for example is trusted


----------



## videobruce

Late reply, but here are links;








Download RT Se7en Lite - MajorGeeks


RT Se7en Lite is developed by Rockers Team to customize your Windows 7 operating system and to make it lite. You can add wallpapers, Icons, themes, integrate updates, drivers, language packs, applicat...



www.majorgeeks.com












Download RT Seven Lite 2.6.0 Beta


Download RT Seven Lite - Configuration tool for Windows 7 that lets you add or remove components and features in order to create the perfect custom installation package




www.softpedia.com


----------



## videobruce

For *my complete* Guide see here (in 2 parts);


----------

